# Anyone feel the dubstep?



## shadow316 (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone?

Fabriclive.37 

Quality album methinks.


----------



## robotninja (Oct 4, 2008)

I luv dupstep! But unfortunatly, it's not real big where I live. It's more of a UK thing right now, but that's changing quickly.


----------



## simsays (Oct 8, 2008)

just recently got into distance and instantly in love


----------



## robotninja (Oct 13, 2008)

check out Goth-Trad, Emalkay, Jazzsteppa, Tech Itch and FreQ Nasty

Great producers all around


----------

